# cm9a0: device encryption not working



## Schultp (Oct 16, 2011)

My work email (exchange server) requires data encryption on the device. So, I couldn't set up an exchange account on cm7. I was quite pleased to see that ICS has an email client that is compatible with providing the data encryption required by my company. Unfortunately, it appears the data encryption is not working. Once encryption is activated it simply displays the green wire frame android robot on a black screen. I let it sit for about 1.25 hours with no change. A google search shows that the ASUS Transformer had this issue until it had a ROM/firmware update.

Anyone else have this issue? I'd like to set up my work email, contacts, and calendar on my cm9 touchpad.

Thanks developers for your hard work. It truly is appreciated!!

Paul.


----------



## Schultp (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## MossHops (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've been looking at this too. I had the same experience of the green wire android in the middle of the screen for a few hours, but the touchpad not doing any encrypting. For the moment, I use the touchdown app, but it's definitely not as good as having a native app for email and calendar.


----------



## dallas.maverick (Jan 20, 2012)

Schultp said:


> My work email (exchange server) requires data encryption on the device. So, I couldn't set up an exchange account on cm7. I was quite pleased to see that ICS has an email client that is compatible with providing the data encryption required by my company. Unfortunately, it appears the data encryption is not working. Once encryption is activated it simply displays the green wire frame android robot on a black screen. I let it sit for about 1.25 hours with no change. A google search shows that the ASUS Transformer had this issue until it had a ROM/firmware update.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? I'd like to set up my work email, contacts, and calendar on my cm9 touchpad.
> 
> ...


I gave up on this one as soon as I saw the requirement for encryption. I am not so sure how the updates are going to work in case my data in encrypted, plus, seems like we are giving up a lot of device control to the corporate folks. I don't want to deal with this, so just using personal e-mail on this device for now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## brandycmc (Oct 8, 2011)

Schultp said:


> My work email (exchange server) requires data encryption on the device. So, I couldn't set up an exchange account on cm7. I was quite pleased to see that ICS has an email client that is compatible with providing the data encryption required by my company. Unfortunately, it appears the data encryption is not working. Once encryption is activated it simply displays the green wire frame android robot on a black screen. I let it sit for about 1.25 hours with no change. A google search shows that the ASUS Transformer had this issue until it had a ROM/firmware update.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? I'd like to set up my work email, contacts, and calendar on my cm9 touchpad.
> 
> ...


Yes - exactly the same problem for me.

I really appreciate all of the great work the devs have done / are doing to get CM9 fully working on the TouchPad. So I certainly don't *expect* that this will definitely get fixed. But it would be good to know *whether* it is likely to be looked at, at some point in the future.

<Ferris Bueller> Anyone? Anyone?.... 


Thanks again.


----------



## shoora (Sep 30, 2011)

Schultp said:


> Once encryption is activated it simply displays the green wire frame android robot on a black screen. I let it sit for about 1.25 hours with no change.


Did you lost your data after that? Otherwise, encryption process has not even started yet.
There plenty of reasons why encription does not work. Not working aes crypto in linux kernel, CM modification in framework broke it's mini mode or simply vold daemon needs to be modified to handle non-standard(for ICS) patitons layout on Hp touchpad.
I can not help you right now because I don't have cm9 instaled on my tablet, and second - encryption in dangerous and irreverable procedure. May be you can grab logcat?


----------

